
Up to 20% of all U.S. electronic waste may be ending up in Hong Kong - bootload
http://time.com/4567397/recycling-electronic-e-waste-us-hong-kong-ban/
======
justsorneguy
I think we can do better than that. I'd like to explore how we can get our
numbers up a little bit. I don't think the 30% range is entirely
unrealistic...

